# Deodex and themes



## _dennis_ (Sep 6, 2011)

So after a few hours troubleshooting last night I found a way to deodex and theme the strat.

Thanks to Nitsuj17 on irc.....he told me that dsixda's rom kitchen can deodex and UOT kitchen can theme. So I used both and it worked, kind of at first. I could use imnuts's recovery to flash but I would lose any and all use of shell.

After a bit of work I found I can adb push the files and they work. So when KC gets his recovery working and releases it I will upload a deodexed update zip for everyone.

Here are a few pics.










Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcooterfrog (Dec 14, 2011)

I too have been playing with themes. UOT toolkit to change the battery. manual editing to change the static images
I hate hate hate teh orange and the olive green. I had a theme all ready to go it was stock but color shifted about 30 degrees making the green more green and the orange more yellow BUT none of the .9 files worked when just edited.
I decompiled with apkmanager and redid the .9s on the systemui.apk and recompiled but it didint work.

if anyone can ge thte .9s to work I can supply my mostly theme

note I have not been using adb. I use drop box to get them on my phone and hten rot explorer to move them from my sd card to my system\frameworkj and system\apps directories


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

dcooterfrog said:


> I too have been playing with themes. UOT toolkit to change the battery. manual editing to change the static images
> I hate hate hate teh orange and the olive green. I had a theme all ready to go it was stock but color shifted about 30 degrees making the green more green and the orange more yellow BUT none of the .9 files worked when just edited.
> I decompiled with apkmanager and redid the .9s on the systemui.apk and recompiled but it didint work.
> 
> ...


are you patching the .9 images correctly?


----------



## dcooterfrog (Dec 14, 2011)

probably not.







but how could I tell. I am using het rdraw patch 9 tool but it seems t onot work.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

dcooterfrog said:


> probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if using windows (generally i dont use windows, but many do), my recommendation (just mine, not gospel)

is to decompile the apk to get the images with patches intact, make your changes (if using gimp and colorizing or changing hue i select within the region to edit so i dont disturb the patches), then compile the .9s with the xultimate 9 patch compiler from xeodus

if they compile w/o error than they were patched fine


----------



## dcooterfrog (Dec 14, 2011)

nitsuj17 said:


> if using windows (generally i dont use windows, but many do), my recommendation (just mine, not gospel)
> 
> is to decompile the apk to get the images with patches intact, make your changes (if using gimp and colorizing or changing hue i select within the region to edit so i dont disturb the patches), then compile the .9s with the xultimate 9 patch compiler from xeodus
> 
> if they compile w/o error than they were patched fine


well I used apk_manager to decompile, the systemui.apk
the.9s do then have the tick marks and black stuff on the borders so that works.
used paint dot net to edit the image.
i then recompiled with apkmanager with no errors but they don't work. .

the images still stretch wrong,


----------



## dcooterfrog (Dec 14, 2011)

OK i found the xultimate tool
so I think I want to
decompile the systemui.apk
grab the .9s want to change
change them in paint.net
recompile them with the xultimate tool
drop them back itn the refolder in the apk using 7zip, ie I just want to re added the edited recompiled images,... I do not want to recompile the whole systemui.apk


----------



## dcooterfrog (Dec 14, 2011)

that worked. thanks for the pointer to XULtimate
if I don't have a web server how can i post my images /


----------

